# Snow Vortex



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a Vortex spinning wing system for duck hunting. Could I use it for snow goose hunting? Is it too much movement? I thought I heard someone talk about hooking 2 sillo flapping snows to one of these. Maybe I was just dreaming.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

too much movement


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Vortex machines can be pretty deadly on snows, you would be surprised by how many people use them.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

there is an easy way to slow down a vortex pm me for details


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those adult geese really hate the vortex tried them numerous times with little luck. Have had my best luck with waving a jack kite. Which is basically a flag with a long pole.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The haydays if you will are over on them. I know a guide who claims to have 25 throughout his spreads, we use 2. Birds don't react to them like they used to, a lot of people are using them now. We ended up pulling ours in Canada almost every morning this last fall...last year it was always out. It can be time consuming to manage...getting them to fly perfect can be a challenge as well. Some days it really helps, and some days I wish I left it in the trailer (heavy and bulky to haul out in the mud).

But it does look pretty sometimes when it's all running right. 8)


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris,

I've had a lot of problems with mine flapping correctly. The problem is the outside wings flap just fine but the inside wings don't move at all. Any suggestions.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THAT'S BECAUSE THE WINGS ARE JUST LIKE WHEELS. YOU MAKE A TURN THE INSIDE ALMOST STOPS WHILE THE OUTSIDE GOES LIKE HELL TO KEEP UP. I WOULD NOT USE ONE IN THE SPRING. ON AVERAGE THERE IS PLENTY OF WIND TO MAKE DECOYS MOVE.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

takem1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I've had a lot of problems with mine flapping correctly. The problem is the outside wings flap just fine but the inside wings don't move at all. Any suggestions.


I don't know if I could explain it...it's one of those things that takes a lot of trial and error. Some days A LOT more than others.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn......
That picture just gave me goose bumps!!!


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't imagine that thing lasting in the kind of winds we encounter in the spring and even if it did the movement generated by 1,000+ northwinds in that kind of wind would overshadow any movement from it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

outside said:


> I can't imagine that thing lasting in the kind of winds we encounter in the spring and even if it did the movement generated by 1,000+ northwinds in that kind of wind would overshadow any movement from it.


We don't use it or even put it out when we're expecting medium to heavy winds. But just when you think our wind never stops...............it's 8 a.m. with birds moving with not a breath in the air. Amazing how much the latter happens while hunting.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

DEPENDS IF YOUR BUYING OR SELLING HOW GOOD IT IS.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

6162rk said:


> DEPENDS IF YOUR BUYING OR SELLING HOW GOOD IT IS.


I'm confused, who on this thread is selling vortexes?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont mind him he is jsut being a smart, you know what!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOTTOM LINE-do you guys think it's worth the money and the pain in the butt it is to sit up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it is. Because if it is not working you can just un-hook the battery and use the stand to hold up two ss flyers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> I think it is. Because if it is not working you can just un-hook the battery and use the stand to hold up two ss flyers.


This could mean pulling out another sled full of gear and then the time to set it up/modify/take down. There were some hunts last spring where I really wished I left it in the trailer.

One of those things you have to ask yourself whether or not you want to purchase and maintain it. It will have it's rewards at times, but of course that accounts for most of your gear anyways.

Alright - I'll quit on the topic :lol: I can really go either way, kind of a love/hate thing like duck spinners.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Birds don't react to them like they used to, a lot of people are using them now.


How many years have they been out? I only first heard of them last year. Am I way behind?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Birds don't react to them like they used to, a lot of people are using them now.
> ...


Come on Diver, I thought you were hardcore. :wink:


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got mine from Jim Jones today. I am looking forward to using it, and will try it some with and some without it. Just like a call in football, when Oklahoma tried the onside from like their own 30 yd line. If it would have worked, he would have been a hero. Even if he would have still gotten beat. So what the hey!!!
Gotta try it and see, if not oh well!! I think I owe it to Jim to make it work. So I think it will. Just hafta be wise and use it at the right times. Gonna try it, just because I can, and those of you who know me, know why I am saying it this way, you understand. 
See you in the Basins in Febr. I'll be there for the early ones. Dave


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

T Shot said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hustad said:
> ...


 :lol: Aw c'mon, cut me some slack, I'm still a youngin. This snow bug just bit me last year. Bye bye loan for rent and food spring semester.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You didnt hear much about them because the people that were doing it early kept it quiet. Like many new tecniques they were very effictive in the very begining.They can help you and they can hurt you. They work best in low light conditions.I have seen times where taking them down provided better results.The fact that they are marginally realistic will make them short lived. The birds will see lots of them this spring and it wont be long before they avoid them.Snows and blues will figure this spinner out way faster than any ducks ever did.First 1 wont do it so then you go to 3 with tripple kites on extented arms ,then whats next ? I,m thinking some type of hologram.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Have had my best luck with waving a jack kite. Which is basically a flag with a long pole.


 I tryed that too last spring and it seemed to help. We were planning on buying a couple of vortex machines, but it seems like there is alot of mixed feelings about them.. Maybe we will just have to find out for ourselves, i would think they would work great on no wind days..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> some type of hologram.


Working on a hologram spread as I type!! 8)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Old Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > some type of hologram.
> ...


Do you have some inside information on new technology from the military? :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

my lips are sealed! :gag:

BTW it is almost done. Just trying to figure out the ration of snows, blues, juivies, sentries, resters and feeders I want! oke:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I figured you would say " I would tell you, but then I would have to kill you". Are you going to have a hologram of: a tornado of several thousand snows, or several thousand hop scotching a field? :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Working on a hologram spread as I type!!


How much do you think a R2D2 will cost? Think of that, an e-caller and decoys all built in one.


----------



## mai-toi (Dec 26, 2007)

try using jack kites with longer poles we use cane 10 or 12 ft long and slow down your vortex we painted the ducls white looks awsum and workes real well try it you will like it


----------

